# Griffe in Grün



## sankai (4. Januar 2012)

Hey Leutz,

bin auf der Suche nach passenden Griffen zu meinem Norco Shore 2 aus 2008 (Grün Originallackierung)
Weiss da jemand was passendes?
Will keine Weißen oder Schwarzen!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p48285_MTB-Griffe-Oury-Grips-gruen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2012)

enduro xl
umf jelly
sixpack
 oury
amazing toys´s
nc 17 ..... mussthalt schau´n , was deien grün ton am ehesten trifft --- , greez , die froschmutter


----------

